

Lenovo Considering a Retro ThinkPad Model - ekianjo
http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-time-machine/

======
cko
I find it almost impossible to replace my x61 tablet. 4:3 aspect ratio,
awesome keyboard, trackpoint, no trackpad. That is perfection right there. All
they need to do is copy that design, but eliminate as much bezel as possible
(so it'd be more of a 14" display with a 4:3 ratio).

~~~
Pyrodogg
Ditto. My x61t was a workhorse at University and beyond. I love the the 4:3
aspect ratio. There is something about the extra vertical space that is hard
to get across with some people. It's like the freedom felt with tall ceilings.

I was appalled at the state of 16:9 small screen laptops. They just felt
claustrophobic doing anything but watching video.

Over time I swapped out the hdd,and upped the ram. User serviceable parts ftw!
It served as only computer till 2010 when I finally built a desktop after not
being comfortable with other laptop choices. Still served only laptop until
finally being replaced with a Surface Pro 3.

~~~
ekianjo
What do you think about the Surface 3 ?

~~~
Pyrodogg
I really like it. It's built solidly, and the kickstand in the back is very
flexible, can be used in many positions. With the magnetically attached
keyboard cover, I've been able to use it on my lap without many issues.

Since the keyboard/Surface doesn't have a sturdy hinge, you can encounter some
issues if balancing everything on a small surface. This is the only real
negative that I've encountered to tell people about.

For me, it's an acceptable laptop replacement.

It also makes a nice tablet. Size, weight, inputs are all good. I use the pen
regularly for doing photo touch-ups in Lightroom.

------
m_mueller
After having had my rMBP in service for the third time during its Apple Care
(2 logic board changes, one top case change for the battery), I'd really be in
the market for something simple and serviceable again. The most important
factor is the screen however. Does lenovo nowadays have anything that comes
close to retina screens?

------
rdtsc
I am in if it comes with Retro durability and quality as well. That is what
made the older ThinkPads awesome not just pretty looking logos.

------
snowwindwaves
I like the majority of the ports to be on the rear of my laptop, monitor
ports, Ethernet, at least one USB and power for sure. Pretty hard to find
these days, I'm using t430s but don't know what is next. Maybe this retro
think pad.

I did miss the numpad when they removed it.

------
wodenokoto
I don't understand why Lenovo publicly states, that it would be really nice if
Lenovo went and did this design instead of what they are currently doing.

Why go out and say "this is the design we wish we could do" instead of doing
it?

------
paulgayham
Not sure I trust them to produce a computer free of crapware.

~~~
ekianjo
You know the drill: erase the hard disk, install your own system. Even if you
run Windows, that's the best thing to do to avoid all the crapware (even the
harmless one) that gets pre-installed by default of most computers nowadays.

